# Glass canopy for 55 LED setup?



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've started my research on lighting for my new 55 and I see many like the Current USA Satellite system. I've only known tube-fluorescent full hoods, and I'm thinking now I will need a glass canopy for whatever I get. My tank is a 55 with a center brace. I've seen the Marineland and the Aqueon so far; does the brace mean I need a two-piece canopy?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes you will need two canopies. 

Aquarium Lighting: Marineland Glass Aquarium Lighting Canopies
This one, you would need the 48" set. It comes with both of the ones you need. Cheaper than the Aqueons. 

Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: Aqueon Versa-Tops
This one you would need to get two of the 24" canopies, because the 48" is for older style non braced 55 gallons.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Yes you will need two canopies.
> 
> Aquarium Lighting: Marineland Glass Aquarium Lighting Canopies
> This one, you would need the 48" set. It comes with both of the ones you need. Cheaper than the Aqueons.
> ...


Thank you! I will order the Marineland 48", CD-114942, $24.99.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Too bad online sites don't tell you how thick the glass is. I first purchased a Perfecto glass canopy for a 38 gallon tank that was the total length of tank..36". The glass was so thin (a little over 1/16"), it literally bowed quite a bit in the middle even though the tank has a center brace. Returned it and bought an Aqueon and the glass was 3/16" thick,didn't bow at all and was very well made. I've never had any experience with Marineland canopies, so can't really say if they're good or not, but I would steer clear of the Perfecto brand.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would check physical measurements.They are all a little different and sometimes different brand canopies won't fit different brand tanks.
1^ with lonedove on thickness also.I had a glass lid so thin it broke.My aqueons are beefy.


----------

